# A Powerful image



## squatting dog (Mar 7, 2021)

For some reason, this image haunts me. I can fully relate to it. We were so young.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 7, 2021)

When I see the  cut out of  a kneeling  solder before    his  buddy's  grave.

Makes me realize  that freedom  isn't  free.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, we were so young and innocent. I volunteered to serve my country and fight the commies. It didn't take long to spin my little head around. It took over 20 years to finally become proud of my commitment.


----------



## old medic (Mar 8, 2021)

Indeed it is.... My deepest thanks to All VETS


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)




----------

